# Need help setting up GSX 1000



## Prince88

Hey guys.  I just received my GSX 1000 and I have the PC37X headphones.  I have the gsx 1000 set to surround sound in windows with Windows Sonic for headphones.  I have 7.1 enabled on the touchscreen.  Currently, I cannot hear footsteps in FPS games very well.  Sounds like crap.  Please advise what other settings do I need to change in Windows 10 and on the gsx 1000 to have it be the best for positional audio for FPS games. 


Thank you for your help.


----------



## Miaogua

Change the setting back to 7.1 surround sound and do not enable Windows Sonic for headphones.
Using windows dsp will force the setting change to stereo.


----------



## Prince88

I also have an option for dolby sound in windows.  So what you're telling me is to only use the 7.1 on the touchscreen and turn off the 7.1 in windows?    Because in the manual provided in the gsx 1000 box, they say to have surround sound enabled in windows.  Kinda confused.


----------



## Miaogua (Dec 4, 2017)

Yes you have to enable surround in windows, but it's not Windows Sonic for headphones or Dolby atoms.
To enable 7.1 select "GSX1000 Main Audio" and click "Configuration" at lower left corner.


----------



## Prince88

you mean to click "configure"?


----------



## Miaogua

Yes


----------



## Prince88

okay. I will try this when I am home.  Thank you.


----------



## Prince88

I wanted to run something by you.  Today I just received my Fostex HPA4BL.   How would you compare the fostex to the sennheiser gsx 1000?  Should I return the sennheiser gsx or sell the fostex?


----------



## Miaogua

Gsx 1000 is designed for gaming so don't expect too much for music listening. If you only use your headphone for gaming then gsx1000 is the one to go, otherwise keep fostex.


----------



## Prince88

I mean I mainly do gaming.  But what makes the fostex not sutiable for gaming?


----------



## Miaogua

I didn't say fostex is not suitable for gaming, I was saying that if you only do games with your headphones then gsx1000 is the better option because it's cheaper.
The fostex not only can do games but also movies and music things.
Personally I use speakers for music and movies, my gsx 1000 is only used for gaming. I choose it instead of a full size amp because it's cheaper, smaller, and it does the job.
So if you like me only use headphones for gaming then keep gsx 1000. But if you also want to listen to music with your headphones then keep fostex instead gsx.


----------



## Prince88

You know what.  That makes sense lol.  I actually have a pair of nice bose speakers.  I could use that for music and movies. and use gsx 1000 for gaming.  Kinda curious, but is the gsx 1000 the best for gaming?  Or is there something else that's better for gaming? I'm looking for something that's really good for FPS games and positional audio.   Ive been hearing a lot about JDS objective 2 and dac.  Or should I just stick to the gsx 100?  As you can tell I am new to all of this.   Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Miaogua

I would say it's the best amp right now under "Gaming" category. I've tried a lot gaming headphones and soundcards, gsx1000 with cloud2 is the set I decide to keep with. Good HiFi systems are better than gsx1000 for sure. If you want to upgrade your system, I suggest you to buy a good headphone first, headphones are more important than amp and dac based on my experience.


----------



## Prince88 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hey.  So I have done as you have asked on the gsx 1000.   I turned off spatial sounds in windows, so I turned off dolby and windows sonic.  In the advanced tab, under default format I can only get 16 bit 48000hz and nothing higher.  Unless I turn on dolby and then I can get higher bit rate like 24 bit.  Should I still leave dolby off? And I have it set to 7.1 on the gsx 1000 panel.  I have enabled surround in windows though like u suggested.


----------



## Prince88

Also what other settings should I enable on the panel for gsx 1000?  Since I mainly play FPS games, should I enable the FPS preset?  Or leave it off?  

Thank you


----------



## Miaogua

16bit 48000hz is the highest it can run in 7.1. In 2.0 stereo it can run 24bit 96000 and that's why you can get 24bit while using dolby.. I don't recommend you do that because what you are paying for is sennheiser's 7.1 dsp. And for games, basically there's no difference between 16bit and 24bit audio.


----------



## Prince88

ah okay. thanks!  Should I enable the FPS preset on my gsx panel or leave it off?


----------



## Miaogua

You can try it see if you like it or not. The FPS mode is just normal audio without bass. I just leave everything in neutral.


----------



## Prince88

ah okay.  I'll try it out.  Currently, the only setting I have on in the panel is the 7.1 and everything else is off.  Unless you have any other setting recommendations for me to try out?


----------

